# Red brifters with K-Wing or Plasma bars, anyone?



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

Has anyone fitted the Sram Red to FSA's K-Wing, or Plasma bars?

I like the idea behind those bars' ergonomics, and I'm wondering if they'll mate nicely with the Red brifters, as these are designed to flow smoothly from the top section of your bars.

So, anyone with experience of this (or that) combination, let us know your verdict. Thanks so much.

.......__o
.......\<,
....( )/ ( )...


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I have about 400 miles on mine and so far I'm very happy with this set up.


----------



## Aussie Rider (Apr 29, 2008)

Probably 400km with mine and love it


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

Aussie Rider said:


> Probably 400km with mine and love it


Nice bike. May I borrow your wheels? 

The transition from bars to hoods looks just about perfect, and it was mostly this aspect that I was wondering about. Many thanks for your reply, and the picture that is "worth a thousand words". :thumbsup:


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i already had the K-wing on my bike and then got RED which was in may i think. I have been training and racing with it since. id say 3k miles so far on the setup and i like it, my only complaint is that because the cables run in the bar the rear der. is slow to go into the 11T in back. here are some pics


----------

